# Brilliante Farben bei Bildern ?



## Funball (17. Mai 2004)

Moin Moin

Hab mal wieder eine hoffentlich interessante Frage . Wenn man ein Foto mit seiner Digicam gemacht hat ,das von den Farben her nicht so brilliant ist , mit welchen Tool in Photoshop holt man das beste Ergebnis raus . Farbton/Sättigung oder Farbe ersetzen ,Gradationskurve , Farbbalance, Selektive Farbkorrekturoder vielleicht der Kanalmixer? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht oder besser gesagt die besten Ergebnisse erzielt ? Ich weiss das auch viel an der Aufnahme selbst liegt . Es geht mehr oder weniger um Produkt Fotografie in Nahaufnahme .
Spielt der Kontrans vielleicht auch eine erhebliche Rolle ?

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten 

Funball


----------



## d-minded (17. Mai 2004)

Ich dupliziere jeweils die Ebene und stelle Ebenenmodus auf "weiches Licht" oder "hartes Licht", je nachdem, wie stark das sein muss. 
Anschliessend verändere ich den Deckungsgrad der Ebene, bis mir die Sättigung passt. Kontrast muss ich dann meist noch ein wenig reduzieren, weil durch das "harte Licht" der Kontrast erhöht wird.


----------



## Funball (17. Mai 2004)

Wow super Tip . Danke


----------



## Consti (17. Mai 2004)

Hui - das ist wirklich ne super Möglichkeit die Kontraste anzupassen, trotzdem will ich noch kurz sagen, wie ich vorgehe, es ist zwar eher einfach, jedoch gefallen mit die Ergebnisse nachher oft:

Meist wende ich zuerst die autom. Veränderungen von Photoshop an, dann kommt meist Helligkeit und Kontrast dran - zum Schluss wird eventuell noch mit den Gradiationskurven gespielt - manchmal können sich wirklich ganz gut sein.

Würde sagen, dass es dabei auch kein Allgemeines Rezept gibt - jedes Photo ist anders - hat unterschiedl. Kontraste und auch die Helligkeit ist verschieden - wenn man wirklikch "brilliante" Farben haben will, muss man sich auf jedes einzelne Foto einlassen und es ändern - da helfen auch meist die Automatierungen nicht mehr weitér.
Naja, es ist zwar eher eine "billige" Methode, doch meistens reicht sie mir.


----------



## da_Dj (17. Mai 2004)

Wie Consti sagte, es kommt auf das Bild an. Das wird kaum ein Tool [egal ob PS intern oder nicht] hin kriegen, da jedes Bild anders ist. Das eine mit zuviel, das andere mit zuwenig Kontrast/Helligkeit/etc.. Die Automatismen die PS bei einigen Filtern/Tools hat, nutz ich da eigentlich weniger. Eher über die Gradiationskurve u.ä. bzw über maskierte Bereiche die mit anderen Ebenenmodi/Überlagerungen gekoppelt sind.

Dadurch kann man aus einigen [grade Digicam] Bildern noch einiges raus holen.


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Mai 2004)

Also kurz gesagt: Das was man an der Cam spart muss man nachher mit PS wieder rausholen 

Ist zwar wirklich krass ausgedrückt, aber man merkt den Unterschied sehr zwischen einer Ixus330 (Digi) und einer EOS300d (Spiegelrefl.).

Aber wenn ich was nachbesser muss, dann mache ich es auch so wie d-minded 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------

